# Eye surgery for Loki



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

Zeus has been retired for almost 18 months. Loki has been working hard during all that time as a medical alert and mobility assist service dog. He started working young but was doing great. I thought I FINNALY found a dog that could step up and take Zeus load. We recently found out that Loki has entorpin (a rolling of the eyelid inwards) He has had it for a while but now it has gotten worse. I was told without surgery he could go blind. I just don't know what I will do if this happens to him. I would not be able to work at all, I would be so lost without him.
He the light of my life. 
We have struggled hard this last few years. Loki means more than anything to me. I was quoted 600 for the surgery, for a vet in Roseburg. 
If I can't raise the money I will have to give him back to the breeder. I will not be able to work, and will have to stay at home, unless I have someone with me. It means bacisly the end of my freedom and my "real" life will be gone. 
I put togeather a page. [removed by Admin] I am desprate. Loki means so much to me and I would do anything for him. [Removed by Admin] 

If anyone has questions or just wants to send me an email my address is [email protected]. And thank you for taking the time to read this. [Removed by Admin] Send a quick prayer for us? Thanks so much Angela, Zeus and Loki









Ps. you can see his right eye is half closed, this was one of his good days and he could open it and see out of it a bit.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Poor Loki, and you! You'll be in our prayers, and hopefully when/if I get paid this week I can help more. Luckily, that's not a terrible surgery, and he should be back to normal in no time!


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

Thank you. He is such a sweet heart. I am hoping that we can get the surgery done this month. The vet said if I wait too long there is a good chance of him loosing sight in that eye. I had never heard of it until he got it. It is a good thing he has a HIGH pain tolarence. 
Thank you again.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

There are some groups who give money to service dogs for medical needs. You might try a google search.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Well I know it is not much but I gave what I could for now. I really hope it helps you out, and I am glad I seen this post because I don't normaly go into this part of the forum. If I have the cash after making my house payment I will try and send more to help you get this done asap. Take care John.


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

John, Thank you very much! every penny helps and we both appreciate it. I will keep you (and everyone who is interested) updated on his progress. Just tell me if I send too many photos. Thank you so very much


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

I have all most 4 TB of hard drives right now. Lets just say I am not too worry about filling them too soon with pics. It's been a wile but I think I do remember a few of your posts in the past but I am just too tired right now to place it. I just hope it goes well and everything works out for you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope you are able to raise money to repair Loki's eye soon. I gave what I could but I know that this post violates board rules and it will be edited. What you could do is to post the information about the upcoming surgery and include a link to the site without directly asking for help. 

Best of luck to you and to Loki!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Did you ask permission from an Admin to post this? I am not trying to be harsh or uncaring but it is against board rules to solicate funds via this website.


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

Thank you. I tried to go back and edit the first post but I couldn't figgure out how. Thank you for your help. It really means a lot to loki and me. 

If you want to edit the last part out that asks for donations that is fine. I didn't want to break the rules and that is why I said if it wasn't posted that was ok. I thought if it wasn't allowed then it wouldn't be posted. Guess I messed up and I am sorry.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You can hit the Notify button and ask for the Mods help in editing the post. I think you could probably send them a rewritten post without directly asking for funding and they would post that instead.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

If he is neutered, IMOM may help:

http://www.imom.org/

Or, These guys SPECIFICLY help with service dogs:

http://www.oslf.org/

and, if you are an IAADP member with a service dog, these folks help:

http://www.iaadp.org/VCP.html

And this one is not just for service dogs, but helps with surgeries:

http://www.piggerspals.org/

If your vet's clinic belings to the AAHA, American Animal Hospital Association, and many do... this can help pay the bills:

http://www.aahahelpingpets.org/


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Many vets can work out a payment plan based on needs. Have you been able to contact the vets in your area to see if they could help with this?


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

Patti,Thank you. I will look into the links

Magie, I talked to the vet and they don't offer payment plans (especially since my credit is so bad). 

I have raised about half of what I need for his surgery, with the help of some friends. lol We have even thought of setting up a lemon aid stand to raise some of the money, but the lemon aid would freeze before we had a chance to sell it. I am taking Loki in Monday to see his vet and get a better idea of how much everything will cost me. 

Most of the places I have looked at for help won't help because he is not fixed. He is so easy going I have never felt the need to put him under just to do it. Also his breeder asked me to wait until he was 3 so he could have his entire growth before he was fixed unless I had issues with it. I had doubts about it, but Loki has surprised me and if you didn't look between his legs you would think he was fixed as laid back as he is. 

A bit more about Loki. He is almost 3 (his birthday is June 6). He is a ISSR Shiloh Shepherd. I wanted a GSD but couldn't find a dog that was big enough to help me with my balance and pull me around. When Zeus was working (Zeus is about 80 lbs) and I started to loose my balance I would actually pick him off his feet, so I needed a BIG dog. But I cant have a drooling dog, so that left out a LOT of breeds. Anyway I found a breeder and she said she would work with me. I was impressed by how carefully they where in placing pups with owners. I told her exactly what I needed and then waited almost a year for the perfect pup. I was a bit doubtful when they gave me a white puppy (I really wanted a different pup in the litter but they insisted he wouldn't be a good match and they where right) I named the little puppy Loki and started to train him. I was surprised at how very smart he was and how much he picked up from Zeus. By nine months old he was alerting me to my attacks BEFORE Zeus would. I took him on a few test outings and since he was so big everyone thought he was a fully trained dog. I was shocked and VERY pleased. By the time he was a year old he was doing everything Zeus did (except supporting any weight). I was SO thrilled, because I had trained others and each dog I trained washed out. They had truely found the perfect pup for me. By the time he was 12 months old he was doing so well I thought he could take zeus's work from him but I didn't want him to have to go to work that early in life. When he was 18 months old, Zeus back legs gave out while he was helping me get up (Zeus has hip dysplisia) I knew that I had little choice. I had to see if Loki could work because there was no way I wanted Zeus to suffer and I knew, even with his pain meds he was hurting (especially when he had to lay for a long time then get up) so I decided to see if Loki could work. I started with half days and within 2 months Loki was working full time (I was surprised that Zeus didn't seem to mind at all not going to work). I was very worried that it would be too much stress on Loki being that young but as long as I was careful not to put weight on him he was perfect (he was willing to let me use him as a balancing but I didn't want to hurt him) and since he was over 100lbs there was no way I would pick him up off his feet when I need a counter balance .

When he was about 18 months old his eyelid started to roll inwards. The vet gave me some eye medicne and told me if it got worse I would have to have surgery. Well it stayed about the same and we where able to keep it under control until a few months ago. Now even the medicine isn't working well and I was told unless I get it fixed he could go blind. 

I have to say I was VERY upset. He is a dream come true. I had posted my trials with Gashia here. She was great until she stopped growing at 18" tall. Now this. I trained Loki myself. He picked up EVERYTHING I tried to teach him. Now if he can't work I am up the creek. My health has gone to heck in a hand basked and there is NO way I could teach another dog. So if I loose Loki then all the freedom I have now is GONE









Sorry for such a long post. I have been working with a few people to help me get the money I need to help him, but it has been very very stressful and I am in a lot of pain most of the time (Unless I take my pain meds and they dope me up and make me sleep) I guess I just needed to vent. Thanks for letting me spew all over you. Loki means so much to me. You should see Zeus with him. He babies him, which is SO funny as Loki is so much bigger than Zeus.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

OSLF is no longer operating. They do list some other sources:
http://www.oslf.org/

Due to the economy, IMOM is only accepting cases that are immediate, life threatening emergencies. You can contact them to ask about service dogs specifically, but I am not sure if they'd be able to. And yes, the neuter is not-negotiable, but if I were to have to choose between getting my dog the help he or she needed...I would choose that for sure! 

The concept behind a lemonade stand is not at all dumb! http://www.imom.org/fa/fundraising-tips.htm has a PDF with fundraising things that people have done. Selling on Craigslist, getting things that are good from Freecycle and selling them on Craiglist, etc. have worked as well. http://www.imom.org/fa/pdf/fundraising.pdf

I haven't read and retained, but is your breeder willing to help? Or a small group of people who can assist in fundraising?


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

I wouldn't have a problem getting him fixed, but again that cost money. I am going to ask how much more it would cost to fix him when he is under for his eye suregery and if it isn't a lot do it all at once. I have email out to a few of the places and am waiting to see what they say. My breeder is helping me, but unless I want to return Loki she won't pay for it. I really appreciate your help. I will check out the website information.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Do you (or one of your friends or family) belong to a church? If so, speak to the pastor or priest about this. Churches have a small (or large) "discretionary fund." Request help, ask if they would consider sponsoring your service dog's surgery. You can assure them that YOU never see the money, that they pay the vet DIRECTLY. This might be an option!


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

I asked my vet if I could set up a Loki eye surgery fund and they said if I came down and filled out the paperwork they would set it up. Since it is in Roseburg (the vet there is one that zeus has gone to and I trust them a LOT more, not to mention they quoted me a lot lower than up here) I am going down monday to get Loki's assisment and set up the fund. The Bailey vet clinic, is a top notch clinic and they have served my family for a long longtime. They saved our filly when she got sick and the vets came over just to see how she was doing (and didn't charge for the drop in visit).


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

Well, Today was Loki's eye exam. There was good news and bad news. The good news was that the leading dog ophthalmologist in the pacific northwest is going to do it. He is semi retired and has a working relationship with Bailey vet clinic. That is VERY good news. Second good news is they will let me post date two checks) so I get to make two payments.

Now the bad news. First since his lid starts curling inwards right at the corner of the eye, that makes the fix a lot more tricky. Second since the ophthalmologist is semi retired I got two dates to choose from, end of next month or.....WED the 7th of JAN(the reason that is bad is I haven't gotten what I need to pay them)! Third set of bad news is we won't know how much more this will cost, because he has to spend the night at the vets to make sure he comes out of it ok. Frown and Last but not least he won't be able to work for a while. So poor old Zeus is going to be drafted out of retirement while poor ol loki is sporting his elizabethen collar.

I am excited and scared. I appreciate how much everyone has given and am very thankful for it. I am scared because they tell me this is one of the hardest types of rolling eyelid to fix. It will be so wonderful for him to be out of pain! SO STAY TUNED WED IS LOKI'S BIG DAY!

This is Loki's eye today you can see where the eyelashes are touching the eye. This is a good day. On a bad day the entire lid is rolled inwards.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Wow poor thing I hope it goes well and Loki's feeling better soon.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Just a reminder......

As in all things you do over the internet be very cautious. I am not saying what the OP is presenting here is true or false. When you are trying to help another person it would be best to send funds directly to the Vet.

ALL information of sending funds, supllying Vet information etc, MUST be done via PM's or e-mail. 

Wisc.Tiger - Admin


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

I understand and appreciate your caution and I am sorry for going against the rules. 

Loki's surgery is set for friday. It was suppose to be this last wed but they had to reschedual. All I can do is pray Loki comes through it fine. I know I am just a worry wart. I want to thank everyone who offered to help and send prayers. I don't know if we will have enough but a friend has offered to pay the difference and I can pay her back. It is wonderful to have friends like that.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that is going to be done soon and I hope it goes well. Please keep me posted on what is happening. 

John.


----------



## Rose Hutch (Feb 5, 2003)

How did the surgery go? Hope Loki is doing grand .


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

I got a email from her with pic's Loki was looking really good.


----------

